# [net] rsync, distfiles a packages en LAN (abierto)

## JotaCE

Hola a todos  los hermanos gentonianos del foro.

El siguiente asunto es basicamente por curiosidad informatica que otra cosa, senti la idea de aprender como compartir un arbol portage (rsync), el codigo fuente (distfiles) y precompilados (packages) con el resto de una red (que unicamente existe en mi imaginacion) usando mi maquina como servidor de estos recursos y usando una maquina virtual como cliente.

Pues bien lo primero fue instalar mi maquina virtual  lo que ha decir verdad no fue gran cosa

Ya teniendo mi maquina virtual preparada se me ocurrio la brillante idea de actuañozar su arbol portage pero no desde un mirror oficial si no que a través de mi red imaginaria, luego de batalllar un poco funciono, deliveradamente mi maquina virtual tenia el arbol portage de la release de gentoo 2007 y quedo actualizado al dia de hoy por red local.

el segundo paso de mi red imaginaria  :Very Happy:  es compartir mis carpetas distfiles y packages a mi maquina virtual, para ello y obviamente lo primero que se me vino a la mente es montar un servidor http o ftp, ahora para que montar apache si con proftpd o pure-ftpd entiendo que debe ser suficiente.

en efecto intente montar mi ftp server con proftpd y en su momento con pure-ftpd con el mas fracasado de los resultados

la compilacion e instalacion son exitosos pero en la configuracion estamos malisimamente mal, lei algunos how-to pero una vez mas mi estrechamente no es capaz de digerir tanta informacion.

salgo a la internet con un router y un modem

mi ip es : 192.168.1.126

la ip de mi maquina virtail es : 192.168.1.185

las carpetas a compartir como señale antes son /usr/portage/distfiles y /usr/portage/package/All donde uncamente puedan entrar usuarios anonimos y unicamente puedan leer los archivos (prohibido subir archivos y borrar archivos)

haber si un hermano en la fe gentooniana me puede dar una clase magistral de administracion de redes  :Very Happy: 

desde ya gracias!

----------

## paynalton

Primero que nada:

Desde otro equipo o incluso desde tu propia maquina(no la virtual) puedes acceder al ftp?

En todo caso si estas usando iptables deberias ver si te permite el acceso, checar que el demonio ftp este andando y ver si puedes entrar al ftp con tu propio usuario en vez del anonimo solo para probar.

----------

## kropotkin

simple.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Local_Rsync_Mirror

para compartir los distfiles es cosa de tener las maquinas con soporte nfs y montar en el cliente la carpeta disfiles del servidor.

----------

## Coghan

```
* app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror

     Available versions:  1.0-r4 ~1.0-r5

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml

     Description:         Ebuild for setting up a Gentoo rsync mirror

```

¿Alguien lo ha probado?

----------

## JotaCE

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Primero que nada:
> 
> Desde otro equipo o incluso desde tu propia maquina(no la virtual) puedes acceder al ftp?
> 
> 

 

Creo que si pero me dice que hay un error de login aun intentanto entrar desde anonymous

gftp report

```

Buscando 192.168.1.126

Intentando 192.168.1.126:21

Conectado a 192.168.1.126:21

220 ProFTPD 1.3.1rc2 Server (ProFTPD Default Installation) [::ffff:192.168.1.126]

USER anonymous

331 Anonymous login ok, send your complete email address as your password

PASS xxxx

530 Login incorrect.

Desconectando del sitio 192.168.1.126

```

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> ]En todo caso si estas usando iptables deberias ver si te permite el acceso, checar que el demonio ftp este andando y ver si puedes entrar al ftp con tu propio usuario en vez del anonimo solo para probar.
> 
> 

 

no esoy usando iptables ni ningun firewall

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> ]simple.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Local_Rsync_Mirror

 

presisamente ese fue el how to que segui para montar el servidor rsync el cual resulto perfecto!

Alguna otra contribución??

se agradece

----------

## xpeed

si quieres compartir distfiles y demas, no entiendo porque quieres implementar un servidor ftp, para ese objetivo que tienes n osería más factible una implementación de un servidor NFS?

un saludo.

----------

## kropotkin

 *xpeed wrote:*   

> si quieres compartir distfiles y demas, no entiendo porque quieres implementar un servidor ftp, para ese objetivo que tienes n osería más factible una implementación de un servidor NFS?
> 
> un saludo.

 

dije absolutamente lo mismo más arriba. eso se hace con nfs.

----------

## JotaCE

ya chicos no me regañen, para mi esto es total y completamente desconocido, voy a averiguar de la forma en que ustedes me señalan y luego les comento, vale???

----------

